
Why bad science persists - plg
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21707513-poor-scientific-methods-may-be-hereditary-incentive-malus
======
zbjornson
Repost of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12551814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12551814)

------
meira
I would like to see: "Why bad jornalism persists", because this is the main
support of bad science and every day news like coffe is scientifically good in
the first six months of the year and scientifically bad in the rest.

~~~
davidgerard
To at least some extent, because bad university press offices exist. The
newspaper articles are terrible, but so are the source press releases. That
and the urge to churnalism.

